# Do you like the Gallery option?



## paigegreen916 (Jul 10, 2008)

I just posted new images on my blog / site. I was just thinking how much i love the gallery (_or "images" as i have on my site_) options. so much better than a "list" of pictures, i think. but I'm also so used to this by now. what do you think? is it attractive to the eye? does loading take too long? any input would be valuable.

*Front Page* (_can you easily access the images from here or is it confusing?_)
*Images* (_how is loading? are they clear? is it appealing?)_

thank you very much to anyone who takes the time to look. i appreciate the input, and i hope to make the site a more appealing place. comments on the site are welcome as well. THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## astrostu (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't like the little bulge thing the photos do.  It's just kinda "weird" ... not sure why I don't like it, I just don't.  Also, I waited for about a minute after clicking on a photo and it still didn't load.  My connection was saying that it was downloading at ~100 kbps for the entire time (waited 30 seconds) and it still didn't show.  SHRINK them.


----------



## timbearden (Jul 11, 2008)

Is it possible to shrink the size of the photos?  When in the gallery it takes a while to load them.  I have a fast connection, so I don't know how long it would take on a slower connection.  (I know I probably have the same problem on my site, but we all got through trial and error).


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 11, 2008)

yup try shrinking the photos, they are taking a ton of time to load when i click on them to go full screen


----------

